# HOT SPOTS Bay Grouper Report 9/28



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Our buddy Wade just got back in town after a few months of training for the USMC, and he has been dying to get out on the water. Our plan was to go offshore this morning and harass the AJs and grouper, but when we woke up, the wind was blowing a bit harder than expected... bummer.:whistling:

On to plan B, bay bottom fishing. We had a livewell full of live croakers, and about 20lbs of fresh menhaden. We made it to our first spot just as the sun was coming up, and were done fishing by 10:30. we did get rained on a good bit, and had to haul ass from that bad storm at the very end... it worked out perfect because we were almost out of bait anyways.

total for the morning, 7 legal grouper, (we let one 23" go to get a little bigger) keeping only 6.

We got our butts kicked by a dozen or so bigger grouper... apparently 80lb tackle on Shimano Trinidad 30s isn't enough to get the job done, as we spent the majority of the morning re-rigging. 
we caught about 15 of the endangered red snapper too...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great report thanks for sharing


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice ill be by hot spots for a sandwich!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

That is absolutely awesome, great job and thanks for the report!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wow, thats great!..thanks for the report...heading to hotspots for some grouper gear/advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job guys, and tell Wade thanks for his service


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

today was absolutly awsome! thank yall so much for getting me back on the water. 10 months of no fishing is definitely cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

man throw me a bone on pm. got some out of town relatives that i have to get on fish!!! help me out brother!!!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome. Who needs to leave the bay when there are fish like that around.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!

DropB.... PM sent.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice mess of bay grouper. Great job and thanks for the pics and report.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn good day:thumbup:


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice job guys!! Thier is some big boys in out bay! My personal best is 33" and it fought hard!! Jake Adams has been getting rocked with 100lb braid!! Go figure!! Time to upgrade my 65lb braid!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

NICE! im gonna be back this weekend to do the same


----------

